# Fuji Website



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone else think that the Fuji Website stinks? Every time I try to go to the website, it takes forever to load. I love my Fuji but am really disappointed with the site.

Ray


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah. it is pathetic. I've been visiting it since I bought a Fuji in 8/08. Been slow every time.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes...


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

It sounds like you should just go ride! 
I agree the website sucks. The catalog is better. See if your local dealer has one.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Agree that the website leaves a ton to be desired. For those of us with Fuji bikes already it is a mere annoyance or slight deterant... for prospective customers it could be a driving force to look at something else. It is a marketing/web presence fail.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

I almost missed out on buying my fuji because in the early stages of bike research, I had a couple times I couldn't get on the website. its weak. fortunately I just walked into my local fuji shop, and turned out to really like the place and the bikes.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Fuji site is slow as h****

Yes, I thought it was just my connection but it's just the Fujibikes.com site that is super slow.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

FWIW, I sent them an e-mail saying their site stunk as nicely as I possibly could. I did get a reply that thanked me for the feedback and said they were working on improving the site shortly. Since I like to go there every now and then, looking forward to it not being a PITA.


----------

